# Curiosity killed the....



## butterflies27 (Aug 20, 2015)

So I'm curious, where do you think S.A stems from? Because mine goes back as far as i can remember.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I recall being a shy kid in my first day at school.

All the other children were outside playing and here I was watching my mother leave me in some unknown prison abandoning me as I holding onto the chain-link fence watching her depart. 

Always had difficulty making friends, I could make only one or two at a time it seems, three max. Yet be noticed and loved by many?--No, I was always too quiet and serious to everyone else yet a clown with only people who could see the real me.


I think being betrayed by many close friends over the years has made me reticent to trust people nowadays. I usually expect the worse from people or nothing at all and am easily surprised by unwarranted acts of kindness.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Malek said:


> I recall being a shy kid in my first day at school.
> 
> All the other children were outside playing and here I was watching my mother leave me in some unknown prison abandoning me as I holding onto the chain-link fence watching her depart.
> 
> ...


Damn, you took the words straight out of my mouth. :mum
Yeah, everything he said.


----------



## prohibition (Aug 20, 2015)

Malek said:


> I recall being a shy kid in my first day at school.
> 
> All the other children were outside playing and here I was watching my mother leave me in some unknown prison abandoning me as I holding onto the chain-link fence watching her depart.
> 
> ...





iCod said:


> Damn, you took the words straight out of my mouth. :mum
> Yeah, everything he said.


Yep, same for me


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

I believe all of us are naturally shy people. 

Some people's brains are just wired that way. 

For centuries it has the been this way. Shy people have been around. 

There isn't really a reason to explain why. 

If you are religious one could say it is because God wants the world to have diversity because everyone being the same could be boring. 

If you aren't religious I guess you could just say it's dumb luck on what cards we are dealt. 

I've seen people say it's just random. Some people get screwed. A crummy hand of cards.


----------

